# Bellator 50 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Anyone who likes picking fights may sign up for this event. The only people who are already signed up were the ones who advanced in the tournament at last week's show. But we can have as many non-tourney matches as we have participants. The Bellator event takes place on September 17th, and that is when your picks will be due by the time the fights start at 5 PM Eastern time. The winner of the tourney get this belt, made by limba like the tourney brackets:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 49, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All of these)
> 
> * Bryan Baker vs. Jared Hess
> * Zelg Galesic vs. Alexander Shlemenko
> * Sam Alvey vs. Vitor Vianna
> * Victor O'Donnell vs. Brian Rogers
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2 of these)
> 
> * Rad Martinez vs. Brian Van Hoven
> * Ailton Barbosa vs. Ryan Keenan
> * John Kelly vs. Cristiano Souza
> * Shah Bobonis vs. Marcos da Matta
> * Valdir Araujo vs. Brett Cooper
> * Marcelo Goncalves vs. Dietter Navarro
> * JP Reese vs. Martin Brown





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. The rest of the matchups will be posted before the event.

Bellator Pick 'em Tourney

*St.Paul Guy * (1-0) vs *UFC_OWNS * (1-0)
*SmackyBear * (1-0) vs *dudeabides * (1-0)
*Bknmax * (1-0) vs *Thelegend * (1-0)
*hixxy * (1-0) vs *Killstarz * (1-0)

Non-Touney Matches

*Rauno *(0-1) vs *limba *(0-1)
*kantowrestler *(0-1) vs *the next person to sign up*


Members signed up:
*
kantowrestler
Rauno
limba
St.Paul Guy
UFC_OWNS
SmackyBear
dudeabides
Bknmax
Thelegend
hixxy
Killstarz
*


----------



## St.Paul Guy

:laugh: What a bad card. Gotta do some serious research for this one.


----------



## dudeabides

They are sorta hyping one of their prelim fighters at this show, hard to tell which one :confused02: will let you know when I find out!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

well well well i got the most successful bellator pick em fighter in the quarters, i expect nothing but the best from st. paul guy but this one can go either way as these fights are very even and difficult


----------



## hixxy

Dont think i have heard of anyone on this card 

That will soon change after some research!


----------



## limba

Add ne to this card also.

Coin toss FTW!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

all these fights are toss ups when i sent them, I WILL ADVANCE TO THE SEMI FINALS


----------



## Rauno

Took a look at the card, never heard of anybody - Challenge Accepted!

Sign me up.


----------



## FixedPartialArt

According to Bellator's own official website, Brett Cooper is facing Valdir Araujo. So that preliminary card got a boost. I checked out last weekend's stream and enjoyed it thoroughly after the first couple of fights. So I'm going to tune it beginning at that point this weekend. It looks like there are six fights with legitimate fighters involved on the 150 prelims, beginning at Da Matta-Babonis.

As far as the main card, I'm really looking forward to it. You should know every fighter but maybe Rogers if you watch Bellator regularly and look at prospect lists. If you haven't heard of Shlemenko, Baker, Hess, and Galesic then you really must not watch much Bellator or other major orgs outside of Zuffa. Vianna is the most likely to provide a test to Lombard, but I'll be rooting for the hometown kid Smilin' Sam. The 185-pound class is respectable, and just got a boost from the signing of Bruno Santos, but I think it really makes a jump after an imminent move to Spike, which will allow them to seize the established veterans like Marquardt and Khalidov.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

this is a pick em thread not a discussion thread, mods delete his post


----------



## St.Paul Guy

UFC_OWNS said:


> all these fights are toss ups when i sent them, I WILL ADVANCE TO THE SEMI FINALS


----------



## dudeabides

They moved this show up to not have to compete with UFC, so the picks should be in by 5 pm Eastern for the prelims (which can still be watched at Spike Tv's website), the main card is at 7 pm Eastern on that MTV2 channel.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm onboard for this one. I want someone with a loss just like me.


----------



## dudeabides

If the prelim card changes today messed up your picks you can send them again!

http://mma.sbnation.com/2011/9/15/2427866/bellator-50-fight-card-luis-palomino-cooper-brown

The whole card is on the first page.


----------



## kantowrestler

If the changes affected my picks then just keep it for either the original fighter or original opponent.


----------



## Killz

I have no idea who i picked, it's a lottery and I play bellator Pickem with pure guess work and a bit of luck... I will continue this method all the way to the belt (or until i lose  )


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I try not to make this a lottery. I was doing this with the Fantacy UFC and at first I did this at random as well but after a while I started basing it on statistics. But that only makes it less of a lottery considering the nature of MMA.


----------



## hixxy

Picks are in, good luck killstarz.


----------



## kantowrestler

This should look interesting. Shlamenko's fight is probably going to have fireworks in it. I wonder what else Bellator has tonight.


----------



## hixxy

I havent picked the Rad Martinez fight as one of my undercard fights. I think there are two much easier picks to go for..


----------



## hixxy

Hopefully did enough to get through to the semis..

81 points and 5 out of 6 right.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I Got 5 Right Im Not Sure About My Undercard 6th Though, I Have Yet To Get A Main Card Fight Wrong In Bellator


----------



## hixxy

I picked O'Donnell on the main card, got that one wrong.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i picked baboza originally but i think dude said i had to change it and i changed it to the loser martin


----------



## Thelegend

think i got all my picks right although i thought alvey won.


----------



## limba

6 out of 6. 

Thank you wikipedia + Sherdog fight finder.


----------



## Rauno

I don't know how i did and neither do i really want to dig into it right now.

EDIT: Damn, just went to see who i was up against. The 6-0 limba.


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 50 Pick 'em
*










The Tourney for the Title








The correct calls:



> Baker TKO 3
> Rogers TKO 1
> Shlemenko SUB 1
> Vianna UD
> Cooper TKO 3
> Martinez UD
> Barbosa SUB 1
> Souza UD
> Reese UD
> Bobonis KO 1
> Goncalves SUB 1



*The Matchups

Bellator Pick 'em Tourney*
*
St.Paul Guy  (1-1) vs UFC_OWNS  (2-0)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 89 to 57! 

SmackyBear  (1-1) vs dudeabides  (2-0)
Fight won by dudeabides 105 to 85! 

Bknmax  (0-2) vs Thelegend  (2-0)
Fight won by Thelegend 100 to 68! KOTN! 

hixxy  (2-0) vs Killstarz  (1-1)
Fight won by hixxy 71 to 55! FOTN! *










*
Non-Tourney Matchups

Rauno (0-2) vs limba (1-1)
Fight won by limba 91 to 68! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was that dudeabides guy with 105 points, barely ahead of Thelegend. The tournament action continues yet again in 7 days at Bellator 51! You can still sign up even if you are not in the tourney still.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

St.Paul Guy


> Bryan Baker via UD *16*
> Alexander Shlemenko via R2 TKO *15*
> Vitor Vianna R1 TKO *14*
> Victor O'Donnell Sub R1
> Cristinano Souza TKO R1 *12*
> Marcos da Matta TKO R1
> *Total 4 of 6 for 57 pts.*


UFC_OWNS


> Rogers UD *16*
> Shlemenko UD *15*
> Baker UD *14*
> Viana SUB 2 *13*
> Martinez UD *20*
> Barboza UD *11*
> *Total 6 of 6 for 89 pts.*


SmackyBear


> Souza via Sub, round 2 *16*
> 
> Shlemenko via UD *15*
> 
> Vianna via Sub, round 2 *14*
> 
> Barbosa via Sub, round 1 *21*
> 
> O’Donnell via UD
> 
> Baker via T/KO, round 3 *19*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 85 pts.*


dudeabides


> Shlemenko TKO 1 *19*
> Vianna SUB 3 *15*
> Baker TKO 2 *19*
> Rogers TKO 1 *21*
> Martinez UD *20*
> Cooper UD *11*
> *Total 6 of 6 for 105 pts.*


Bknmax


> * Bryan Baker,Decision, U *16*
> * *Alexander Shlemenko , tko ,round 2 *15*
> * *Vitor Vianna , tko, round 1 *14*
> * Victor O'Donnell,sub, round 2*
> * Rad Martinez,tko , round 2* *12*
> * Ailton Barbosa , dec , U* *11*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 68 pts.*


Thelegend


> Souza def Kelly by sub rd1 *16*
> Shlemenko def Galesic by tko rd1 *18*
> Baker def Hess by ud *14*
> Vianna def Alvey by ud *21*
> Rogers def O'Donnell by ud *12*
> Martinez def Van Hoven by ud *19*
> *Total 6 of 6 for 100 pts.*


hixxy


> Zelg Galesic vs. Alexander Shlemenko - Shlemenko TKO 1 *19*
> 
> Bryan Baker vs. Jared Hess - Baker UD *15*
> 
> Sam Alvey vs. Vitor Vianna - Vianna SUB 3 *14*
> 
> Victor O'Donnell vs. Brian Rogers - O'Donnell UD
> 
> John Kelly vs. Cristiano Souza - Souza KO 1 *12*
> 
> JP Reese vs. Martin Brown - Reese TKO 2 *11*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 71 pts.*


Killstarz


> Jared Hess via UD
> Alexander Shlemenko via TKO Rnd 2 *15*
> Vitor Vianna via TKO Rnd 3 *14*
> Victor O'Donnell via UD
> Rad Martinez via Sub Rnd 1 *12*
> Ailton Barbosa via TKO Rnd 1 *14*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 55 pts.*


Rauno


> Baker-sub-2nd *16*
> Shlemenko-tko-2nd *15*
> Vianna-tko-1st *14*
> O’Donnell-dec-ud
> Reese-tko-2nd *12*
> Cooper-dec-ud *11*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 68 pts.*


limba


> Zelg Galesic vs. Alexander Shlemenko - Alexander Shlemenko, TKO, 2nd rd *16*
> Sam Alvey vs. Vitor Vianna - Vitor Vianna, TKO, 1st rd *15*
> Victor O'Donnell vs. Brian Rogers - Brian Rogers, TKO, 3rd rd *19*
> John Kelly vs. Cristiano Souza - Cristiano Souza, TKO, 2nd rd *13*
> Ailton Barbosa vs. Ryan Keenan - Ailton Barbosa, Submission, 2nd rd *17*
> Bryan Baker vs. Jared Hess - Bryan Baker, UD *11*
> *Total 6 of 6 for 91 pts.*


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. Thelegend (2-0) 188 pts.
2. UFC_OWNS (2-0) 166 pts.
2. (tie) dudeabides (2-0) 166 pts.
4. hixxy (2-0) 123 pts.
5. SmackyBear (1-1) 148 pts.
6. limba (1-1) 144 pts.
7. Killstarz (1-1) 138 pts.
8. St.Paul Guy (1-1) 122 pts.
9. G_Land (0-1) 70 pts.
10. kantowrestler (0-1) 44 pts.
11. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
12. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
13. Bknmax (0-2) 120 pts.
14. Rauno (0-2) 118 pts.


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please.


----------



## Rauno

Can't believe i'm ranked last in here. A former UFC Pick Em' Champ should do better than that. 

Grats limba.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

and then there was 4, i have 11/12 along with the legend in picks so far


----------



## hixxy

Fighting Thelegend in the semi finals next Saturday, he scores good, i need to up my game once again..


----------



## UFC_OWNS

hixxy said:


> Fighting Thelegend in the semi finals next Saturday, he scores good, i need to up my game once again..


geez hixxy as much as i would like to fight you in the final, thelegend has been killing it in this tourney


----------



## SmackyBear

Wow. Sweet picking, Dude.


----------



## kantowrestler

Did I not send any picks in?


----------



## dudeabides

Sorry kanto, only 3 people signed up for the event that weren't in the tourney already. We needed an even number to have the matchups and limba and Rauno signed up before you so you were the one who needed another person to sign up.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, I hope that for this next fight card I can get a match.


----------

